
Turns Out Satellites Work Great for Mapping Earthquakes - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/turns-satellites-work-great-mapping-earthquakes/
======
acqq
The text doesn't mention any satellite-dependent technology that can provide
the data. They just mention "geodetic data."

Here's one technology and the limiting aspects:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interferometric_synthetic_apert...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interferometric_synthetic_aperture_radar)

"Difficulties: A variety of factors govern the choice of images which can be
used for interferometry. The simplest is data availability – radar instruments
used for interferometry commonly don't operate continuously, acquiring data
only when programmed to do so. For future requirements it may be possible to
request acquisition of data, but for many areas of the world archived data may
be sparse."

~~~
christianbryant
But how hard would it be to program the instruments to operate continuously?
Naturally, you'd need to factor in instrument lifespan and perhaps budget for
a "failover" unit, and then you'd need a reasonable storage array that could
be accessed remotely; but from a technical standpoint, all things that can be
done.

